# Approx 30 day old pigeon found, appreciate advice



## Onion (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello there

I'm in the UK and have found an approx 30 day old pigeon fallen out of nest beneath tree, outside my house. It was just sitting in the road, but I encouraged it into next doors garden (it can flap its wings and hobble along but doesn't appear able to fly) and it is now sitting under shrubs. There are other pigeons around but none seem to have flown down to it.
It has been there now for around 2hours, during which time it has been raining and the bird is wet.
There are cats in houses around us and I have two which I have kept in and there are also foxes in the area that are active each evening.
Can anyone tell me what would be the best thing to do for this pigeon?
I can attempt to catch and put into a cat carrier and keep indoors overnight, but would it be best to leave for a parent bird to feed?


----------



## pigeon protector (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello, you are best to catch the pigeon and call a local wild life rescue centre that has a no kill policy for pigeons.
There are a few around who do actually care about pigeons.
You should say where you are in the UK so that someone on the boards can try and help.
If it is left outside and can not fly then it will be caught by a cat,fox or die some other way.
Also if it has fallen out of a tree then it is likely to be a woodpigeon or collared dove


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Please bring it in to keep it safe from foxes and cats. Tomorrow morning you might need to feed it, I am assuming that it is a wood pigeon, if so it would appreciate defrosted peas 

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm

This is a list of pigeon friendly rescue centres in England: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentresinengland.htm

If you are in Scotland or Wales please go to "Rescue Centres" in the menu bar that will take you to links for Scotland and Wales.

Don't call the RSPCA unless you are really close to one of their 4 wildlife hospitals because they don't usually take pigeons to other rescue centres. They just "dispatch" them.


----------

